# Thoughts on my "plan"



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I've gotten a real late start to my season; crappy weather, getting a virus that seemed to last forever, yadayadayada. Anyway, I've typically done intervals in 2 week sessions, followed by 1 week of easy riding. To make up some time I'm thinking of doing a 4 week block of intervals, 2-3 hard sessions/week with 2 easier rides and 2-3 days off the bike. I'm thinking this is enough rest but I don't want to burn out. I'm 52 if that makes a difference. Thanks.
My primary goal is cross season which is a bit away but I do usually a few crits/road races in the summer.


----------



## IKnowYouRider (Jul 1, 2003)

IMHO 4 week blocks of 2-3 hard sessions (I don't know how you define "hard") with racing is too much, especially if your goal is cross. Typically if I'm training hard, I know by the end of the 3rd week that I need a rest...

wayne


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

"Hard" is 2x20 intervals or a fast group ride or similar interval workout. I was thinking it might be too much. If I have a race I'd count that as a oner of the workouts. I think I'll just do my 2 weeks on, 1 off and let the cards fall. Probably would cut back the ramp up to cross season.


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

I wonder if you could work in more endurance work at this stage, rather than all that intensity? Then ramp up the shorter, harder rides later in the summer. Seems like spending the next 12-16 weeks doing the same 4-week routine is going to get old quickly, and you might feel burned out by the time September rolls along.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I vary the type of intervals; next I'll do hill repeats thena fter that tabata intervals. There's no reason to do 3hr rides to train for a 45 minute cross race, although I do longer rides, but mostly for fun.


----------

